# FS18 update



## brianincc (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok I'm getting real close now. Topsides are done and hatches are finished.I just need a rubrail.


----------



## brianincc (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is one of the race boat build. I,ve got a long way to go on this one.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------

